# put my new tablesaw on layaway today



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Put a craftsman 21833 on layaway today. 3 easy payments and it will be all mine. 549 price on the saw. sears.com had it at 469 so I had the store price match their own website. Then 10 percent off for craftsman club. brought it down around 425 plus tax..... and i get a free blade with a rebate (not the junk blade that comes with it, a craftsman professional 24t rip blade). Wife says Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice saw! I have a similar one, I think you will be happy with it, some will say "not so", I disagree. I can't horse heavy stock through the blade, but if I take my time and walk it through it cuts strait, smooth, doesn't tip with a full sheet of plywood on it... It's a nice saw! Enjoy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

NICE saw  Merry Christmas hahahaha, that's the best kind when you can pick out the item you want  


========



jaydubya said:


> Put a craftsman 21833 on layaway today. 3 easy payments and it will be all mine. 549 price on the saw. sears.com had it at 469 so I had the store price match their own website. Then 10 percent off for craftsman club. brought it down around 425 plus tax..... and i get a free blade with a rebate (not the junk blade that comes with it, a craftsman professional 24t rip blade). Wife says Merry Christmas.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Ive been going back and forth between trying to make my portable bench saw work, finding a used contractor saw, or buying a new one. Finally after dropping the words "table saw" enough times the boss okayed the new saw. I dont think she knows I already have one, albeit MUCH smaller and more dangerous to use (wonder if I can use that argument with her). Now the important question (since this is the router forum). Do I put the router table on the left in place of the wing or on the right outside the wing?


----------



## Chris Roeder (Oct 3, 2010)

Jason, Prepare youself for a tear in your eye if you don't take my advise, cast iron top rust easy you need to protect the top starting day one. Living in Louisiana on day three my palm prints were better than any the FBI ever lifted. I tried several products over the past two years that were short lived and stained my wood.Last week I asked the questioned on router form and Johnsons Paste Wax came back with a lot of good reviews, see the postings on Special Needs Woodworking on this web site. Also I had a time finding some so I Googled it and found ACE hardware stocks it fo about $7:00 a pound. As for your new saw it will be your best friend in your shop.

Enjoy, Chris


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

congrats enjoi\y it and get the most out of it


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

roedercm said:


> Jason, Prepare youself for a tear in your eye if you don't take my advise, cast iron top rust easy you need to protect the top starting day one. Living in Louisiana on day three my palm prints were better than any the FBI ever lifted. I tried several products over the past two years that were short lived and stained my wood.Last week I asked the questioned on router form and Johnsons Paste Wax came back with a lot of good reviews, see the postings on Special Needs Woodworking on this web site. Also I had a time finding some so I Googled it and found ACE hardware stocks it fo about $7:00 a pound. As for your new saw it will be your best friend in your shop.
> 
> Enjoy, Chris


I have LOTS of different automotive waxes. would one of those work well??


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

01stairguy said:


> congrats enjoi\y it and get the most out of it


 I hope to. My first project will probably be to add a router table to it


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good looking saw, reminds me of my Ridgid 3650, I am sure it will serve you well. I use a furniture paste wax, figure automotive is configured for paint finish and furniture wax is for wood and wood finishes. One thing to determine now is "no liquids on the saw surfaces!!!!" I have almost lost friends over this one but it goes for me and every one else. To clean mine I use 0000 steel wool or 320 grit on a sander, I prefer the 320grit. BTW I do that for all cast iron surfaces. 

Enjoy your saw and be safe take it from one who has had first hand----no left hand experience. I fought the saw and the saw won!! http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/16865-one-post-i-never-wanted-make.html





roedercm said:


> Jason, Prepare youself for a tear in your eye if you don't take my advise, cast iron top rust easy you need to protect the top starting day one. Living in Louisiana on day three my palm prints were better than any the FBI ever lifted. I tried several products over the past two years that were short lived and stained my wood.Last week I asked the questioned on router form and Johnsons Paste Wax came back with a lot of good reviews, see the postings on Special Needs Woodworking on this web site. Also I had a time finding some so I Googled it and found ACE hardware stocks it fo about $7:00 a pound. As for your new saw it will be your best friend in your shop.
> 
> Enjoy, Chris


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

jaydubya said:


> I have LOTS of different automotive waxes. would one of those work well??


I've been told auto waxes contain something that will affect the finish you use. Johnson's paste wax, Minwax, or even a wax candle, will work fine.


----------



## Chris Roeder (Oct 3, 2010)

Jason, car wax and crome polish are some of the products that were short lived. As for safety a quote from someone in Woodworking magazine "If you don't feel good with the cut don't do it".Keep your eyes on th blade at all times,use your safety guards and push sticks and don't let people talk to you during the cutting process.

Chris


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*safety*

Yes, no talking on the cell phone, or texting, while driving the table saw.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Yes, no talking on the cell phone, or texting, while driving the table saw.


Car wax contains silicon, which is not good for wood finishes. Don't use car wax. Use Johnsons, or Renaissance.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Made a payment. 255 dollars left LOL


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Another payment today. 2 more and the saw is mine LOL


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Waiting is always the hardest part.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. but the anticipation makes the treat all the sweeter!!


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Picked it up today. got it home and in the garage, but its WAY too cold to put it together today


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a 1hp direct drive from sears about 25 years ago and worked it like a plow horse for about 20 years til I finally went bigger and better. I gave the old Craftsman to my in-laws and it's still going. Hopefully yours will be as good as mine.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope so. I intend to use it for as long as i can. It seems like a good compromise between a contractor saw and a fullsize saw, and will be all ill need for a good long time (as long as it doesnt have alignment issues)


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> Picked it up today. got it home and in the garage, but its WAY too cold to put it together today


Sounds like the next thing to get is a heater for the garage.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> Picked it up today. got it home and in the garage, but its WAY too cold to put it together today



C'mon Jason,

here in OZ, it is never to cold to play with new toys (too wet - too hot - yes but cold Never).....:sarcastic:

However I am pleased to see that you received your present in time for Christmas......


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> C'mon Jason,
> 
> here in OZ, it is never to cold to play with new toys (too wet - too hot - yes but cold Never).....:sarcastic:
> 
> However I am pleased to see that you received your present in time for Christmas......




PS I just read you profile and can see why you do not want to use the garage....very nice.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> PS I just read you profile and can see why you do not want to use the garage....very nice.


Yeah, Funny enough I didnt get the garage cleaned out before the first snowfall so the car is under 8 inches of snow at the moment LOL


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Started assembly today. learned my first lesson. hand tighten the bolts that hold the stand together and dont tighten them down until the legs are attatched to the saw body


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Not much progress recently. In the last month we have had 2 feet of snow and several days in the mid 50s. talk about screwy weather. i did get the blade from the rebate. i was supposed to get a 24 tooth rip blade. What showed up was a 40 tooth general purpose blade. Im kind of excited because i think the 40 tooth blade will be MUCH more useful than the 24 tooth. the blade says "made in italy" on it and a little digging says its made by freud and its a good blade, even rated best value in a wood magazine test. Now I just need to pick up an 80t for my MDF work and get the saw the rest of the way assembled


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice saw! I have a friend with one and he loves it, does everything he wants and has power to spare. I have used Delta contracotrs and put my router in the right side, on the extention table, only as I had more room.

Stay safe, have fun and send ppics of projects. Always love to see what others are doing, great way to get ideas and ask questions, rahter than my usual method = turning good wood into saw dust!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jaydubya said:


> Not much progress recently. In the last month we have had 2 feet of snow and several days in the mid 50s. talk about screwy weather. i did get the blade from the rebate. i was supposed to get a 24 tooth rip blade. What showed up was a 40 tooth general purpose blade. Im kind of excited because i think the 40 tooth blade will be MUCH more useful than the 24 tooth. the blade says "made in italy" on it and a little digging says its made by freud and its a good blade, even rated best value in a wood magazine test. Now I just need to pick up an 80t for my MDF work and get the saw the rest of the way assembled


The more teeth the blade has the more power it needs. If you are going to be ripping 2" or bigger you are still going to want a 24 tooth. Even on my 3 hp Unisaw I mostly use 24 tooth blades. You'll need to feed more slowly with the 40 tooth, however, it should produce a little better finish. Freud makes a pretty good thin kerf 24 tooth for around $60. Check the depth of cut the blade is rated for. Some are only rated for 1" and others are rated for full blade.
Check to make sure that the blade is parallel with the miter grooves. Very few of the machines I bought were set up properly at the factory. Good idea to check the tilt stops too.
It is a nice looking saw you got there.


----------

